# Die größte Gefahr für die Sicherheit: "dumme" Menschen



## Heiko (18 Juli 2011)

Ein Test der US-Heimatschutzbehörde zeigte es wieder mal deutlich: die größte Gefahr geht nicht von technischen Systemen aus, sondern von denen, die sie bedienen.
Im Test hatten Fachleute einfach CD-ROM und USB-Sticks auf Parkplätzen von Behörden und Vertragsfirmen "fallen" gelassen (eigentlich: deponiert), so dass die Datenträge gefunden werden würden.
Das Ergebnis: 60 % der User stecken den Datenträger in ihren Bürocomputer. Die Quote stieg auf 90 %, sofern ein "offizielles" Logo auf dem Datenträge aufgedruckt war.
Leichter kann man es einem Angreifer nicht machen. Ich bezweifle auch, dass der Test in Deutschland wesentlich anders ausgefallen wäre. Damit wird natürlich einem Angreifer Tür und Tor geöffnet.

Vor allem eines zeigt der Test ganz deutlich: die Schulung von Anwendern hat eine immense Bedeutung, daheim wie in der Firma.

Wer gerne noch etwas zum Thema lesen möchte (englisch):
Networkworld.com
Bloomberg.com


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juli 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ein Test der US-Heimatschutzbehörde zeigte es *wieder* mal deutlich: die größte Gefahr geht nicht von technischen Systemen aus, sondern von denen, die sie bedienen.


Alle Jahre wieder:
http://www.cisco.com/web/DE/presse/meld_2008/11-14-2008-ironport-sicherheitsrisiko-datenverlust.html


> 14.11.2008
> „Der Mensch als Sicherheitsrisiko“ – Neue Ergebnisse der Cisco-Studie zu Datenverlust zeigt interne Bedrohungen auf


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,415503,00.html


> 10.05.2006   Sicherheitsrisiko Mensch Mit Plastik fängt man Büroarbeiter
> Trotz fieser Cracker, mieser Viren und Trojaner bleibt doch der Mensch das IT-Sicherheitsrisiko Nummer Eins. Das zeigte heute ein IT-Schulungsunternehmen in München: Mit Köder-CDs wurden Büroarbeiter dazu gebracht, ihre Arbeitsrechner und Firmennetzwerke zu "verseuchen".


http://www.handelsblatt.com/technologie/it-tk/it-internet/it-sicherheitsrisiko-mensch/2517124.html


> 23.06.2005, 10:45 Uhr
> IT-Sicherheitsrisiko Mensch
> Die größte Gefahren für vernetzte Computersysteme sind nicht Hacker, Viren oder Würmer, sondern die Nachlässigkeiten der Mitarbeiter.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...cherheit-faengt-bei-uns-selbst-an-193414.html


> 28.03.2008 10:38
> Sicherheitsexperte Bruce Schneier: Sicherheit fängt bei uns selbst an


>> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&xhr=t&q...gc.r_pw.&fp=da4af9a3b1aa18c6&biw=1016&bih=573


----------

